# Just helped the police try and catch a dog



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I was walking Tasha and two Hayward Policemen were walking towards us carrying a pole with the loop on it so I knew they were after something loose.
It was a Pit bull, female and older with short cropped ears. After we finished our walk I assisted the police in trying to catch it all over the neighborhood but we just couldn't get her cornered as she was intent on not being captured.

I even got within two feet of her and sat on the grass in the large school yard she was in and offered her an Innova biscuit that I had brought to try and coax her but she would not eat it and would not even sniff my hand. She was too tired from so much running from the police. It was obvious looking at her that she has had at least a litter or two and I would not doubt that she could have been nothing more to her owner than a breeding machine to sell puppies and may have been dropped off as her "usefulness" to those type of people has ended. Now I am not sure that is the case but being that there are so many that do that I am assuming she could be as well. 
So she ran out the backside of the school and down another street when I walked out of the schoolyard with the police and they said they have about had it with trying to catch it so they will probably have the animal control look for her when they come on duty. 

That was my excitement for the morning on a day off.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how do you know what she was to her owners maybe she is as loved family pet and a neighbor brought the paper in for them and accedentaly let the dog out and now she is scared and being chased?
just because a dog has had pups dosen't make them a breeding machine.
and i feel sorry for the dog and the owners.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you know why the police were chasing her?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Do you know why the police were chasing her?


Because they received a call that the dog was loose and roaming the neighborhood near the elementary school.
Animal control starts at like 10 am I think so before that time the police have to do their work.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> how do you know what she was to her owners maybe she is as loved family pet and a neighbor brought the paper in for them and accedentaly let the dog out and now she is scared and being chased?
> just because a dog has had pups dosen't make them a breeding machine.
> and i feel sorry for the dog and the owners.


Did you read my whole post? Obviously not as I said, "Now I am not sure that is the case but being that there are so many that do that I am assuming she could be as well."


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Did you read my whole post? Obviously not as I said, "Now I am not sure that is the case but being that there are so many that do that I am assuming she could be as well."


Its just that thats the first place you go. no one ever thinks of the positive things that are posibilities.
also sounds like you had a fun morning.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

at least you tried tho, hopefully everything will work out for her.



BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Its just that thats the first place you go. no one ever thinks of the positive things that are posibilities.
> also sounds like you had a fun morning.


well if that is the case than they obviously arent a loving enough family if they cant keep the dog contained.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

How can you say that any thing could have happend.
there is some much to the story thaty we don't know yet so who are we to speculate why it was out?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> How can you say that any thing could have happend.
> there is some much to the story thaty we don't know yet so who are we to speculate why it was out?


dude its a dog thats loose. it happens all day every day every where.
who are we to speculate? well were GP, we like helping out the bully breeds, and he was just trying to be a resposible person for the breed and catching a loose pitbull that could have caused an uproar in the city, like any other breed of dog could have done also.
i dont think its that wrong to think of the possible reasons of why she was out roaming.
and i dont think that my guess was that wrong either.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> dude its a dog thats loose. it happens all day every day every where.
> who are we to speculate? well were GP, we like helping out the bully breeds, and he was just trying to be a resposible person for the breed and catching a loose pitbull that could have caused an uproar in the city, like any other breed of dog could have done also.
> i dont think its that wrong to think of the possible reasons of why she was out roaming.
> and i dont think that my guess was that wrong either.


Well said Nizmo and no I do not think that speculating like this is wrong 'Blue Pit Bull Man' as it is an all too often problem here in the San Francisco Bay area where thousands of APBT's are euthanized each year because of this reason.

It's people like this that is the reason I rarely post here anymore.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i never said any one was wrong just we don't know. speculating that some one doesn't care about there dog because it got loose imo is wrong dogs can find ways to get out.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

hey i understand its a problem people just letting their dogs roam in cities is wrong but not every case has bad people behind it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i never said any one was wrong just we don't know. speculating that some one doesn't care about there dog because it got loose imo is wrong dogs can find ways to get out.


your right no doubt stuff does happens.
but in this day in age i dont think i was that far off by saying that. 
but i guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i never said any one was wrong just we don't know. speculating that some one doesn't care about there dog because it got loose imo is wrong dogs can find ways to get out.


:goodpost:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

As Nizmo said it happens so much that we are inclined to think that way. 
Yes it could just be someones pet that got loose, I understand that but I have been walking my dog on the same path, twice a day for two years now and have never seen this dog so I am assuming that it could very well be what I said although I could be wrong. If it was someone's pet I find it odd that it wanted nothing to do with me sitting next to it in a non threatening way and offering it a biscuit. It acted to me like a dog that had little human companionship and love as most dogs that have that are eager for human affection.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> As Nizmo said it happens so much that we are inclined to think that way.
> Yes it could just be someones pet that got loose, I understand that but I have been walking my dog on the same path, twice a day for two years now and have never seen this dog so I am assuming that it could very well be what I said although I could be wrong. If it was someone's pet I find it odd that it wanted nothing to do with me sitting next to it in a non threatening way and offering it a biscuit. It acted to me like a dog that had little human companionship and love as most dogs that have that are eager for human affection.


You could be right PMD but neither of my dogs would go up to a stranger for any reason if I weren't there. Plus the dog was more than likely scared to death.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Vixen got out of my yard after she whelped 12 puppies. I think they were 6 weeks old then but she still had a lot of milk. She was easy to catch and ended up at animal humane. I found her only 20 min after she jumped my 7 foot chain link fence at AH. The director at the time did not know who I was and called AC on me for running a puppy mill. When the inspector came to house I knew him very well and laughed at the fact they called him on me. This was 7 years ago but just an example of being misjudged.

Accidents do happen but there is also a lot of bad owners too.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> You could be right PMD but neither of my dogs would go up to a stranger for any reason if I weren't there. Plus the dog was more than likely scared to death.


True Roxy but sitting there next to her and she could tell I was not a threat I still think she did not have much human companionship. Tasha would come right up to people if there in that situation. But like people, all dogs have their own personality. I think the police scared her with their cow round-up type of tactics. Poor thing. I so wished I could have caught her for them and got her to the kennels where she would at least get a meal, some water and a warm place to spend the night. I hope she made it home somehow.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sometimes dogs get out, I'm sure the police were called because it was a loose dog super close to an elementary school with little kids. 

In my neighborhood, I probably would have jumped to the worst conclusion as well. I do not know any other responsible pittie owners in my area, if I saw some dogs loose I would be worried for some kids as well. True, you shouldn't jump to conclusions but I do know that everyone does that in certain situations, so we should all just cool it and think about the other side of the story  

PS: DANG VIXEN hoppin that fence with huge hangin nippies!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah my only problem is when we are here to protect our breed and the people that lovem and we make staments like that all we are doing is putting the idea that a roaming dog that has milk store is a puppy factory and the people don't love them. Its not fair to people who care about their dogs.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Either way, poor dog.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> As Nizmo said it happens so much that we are inclined to think that way.
> Yes it could just be someones pet that got loose, I understand that but I have been walking my dog on the same path, twice a day for two years now and have never seen this dog so I am assuming that it could very well be what I said although I could be wrong. If it was someone's pet I find it odd that it wanted nothing to do with me sitting next to it in a non threatening way and offering it a biscuit. It acted to me like a dog that had little human companionship and love as most dogs that have that are eager for human affection.


My dog wouldnt want to come up for some love and affection after being chased by YOU and 2 other people who were chasing her with a pole in your hand she prob. saw you all as threats, and if it is somebodies pampered pet how comfortable do you think she was being cornered and harassed?

And I dont understand why somebody sees a stray pit and they assume the worst. At the shelter we find pit owners sometimes, not always.. but those that we do are usually the scared ones that have prob. never left the house. Accidents happen. Nobodies perfect.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah my only problem is when we are here to protect our breed and the people that lovem and we make staments like that all we are doing is putting the idea that a roaming dog that has milk store is a puppy factory and the people don't love them. Its not fair to people who care about their dogs.


:goodpost:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah my only problem is when we are here to protect our breed and the people that lovem and we make staments like that all we are doing is putting the idea that a roaming dog that has milk store is a puppy factory and the people don't love them. Its not fair to people who care about their dogs.


True but you don't live here so you can't see things the same way I do. 
There are some real low lifes in this area who breed these dogs only for monetary gain. Contact Bad Rap in San Francisco and ask them how many thousands of these dogs are euthanized each year here in the Bay area and you will see why I would come to the conclusion I said was possible.

By the way this dog did not have milk she was just sagging slightly in that area is why I knew she has had a litter or more in the past. Also, she had some healed scratches on her face that I saw as possible fight scratches from the looks of them but maybe they were from something else. 
This dog was probably 10-12 years old by my estimation and still fairly muscular although she was not real fast.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

U don't get scratches from fighting they recieve scars. its prob. from running around


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> U don't get scratches from fighting they recieve scars. its prob. from running around


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> U don't get scratches from fighting they recieve scars. its prob. from running around


OK then they were scars. Happy now?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Also, she had some healed scratches on her face that I saw as possible fight scratches from the looks of them but maybe they were from something else.
> This dog was probably 10-12 years old by my estimation and still fairly muscular although she was not real fast.


Dogs get in fights all the time this type of thinking is why ppl get raided who are innocent. Scratches or some scars does not mean the owners are bad owners. 10-12 years is a lot of years and plenty of time to get in to some scraps. Now the dog very well may have been not loved or cared for but the point of Blue Pit Bull Man's comments were just not to be too quicks to judge. Again with how thin and in shape my dogs are and the scars on some of my dogs and the fact that I own tread mills, break sticks, breeding stands, and more than 10 dogs could qualify me as a dog fighter.......... Am I? Of course not but someone who does not know me could make that snap decision. See our point?

And for you to think that your pit bull problem in the shelter is worse in SF than anywhere else in the country is just silly. Every place has an APBT problem after all they are one of the most popular breeds in the US.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Dogs get in fights all the time this type of thinking is why ppl get raided who are innocent. Scratches or some scars does not mean the owners are bad owners. 10-12 years is a lot of years and plenty of time to get in to some scraps. Now the dog very well may have been not loved or cared for but the point of Blue Pit Bull Man's comments were just not to be too quicks to judge. Again with how thin and in shape my dogs are and the scars on some of my dogs and the fact that I own tread mills, break sticks, breeding stands, and more than 10 dogs could qualify me as a dog fighter.......... Am I? Of course not but someone who does not know me could make that snap decision. See our point?
> 
> And for you to think that your pit bull problem in the shelter is worse in SF than anywhere else in the country is just silly. Every place has an APBT problem after all they are one of the most popular breeds in the US.


:goodpost:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Dogs get in fights all the time this type of thinking is why ppl get raided who are innocent. Scratches or some scars does not mean the owners are bad owners. 10-12 years is a lot of years and plenty of time to get in to some scraps. Now the dog very well may have been not loved or cared for but the point of Blue Pit Bull Man's comments were just not to be too quicks to judge. Again with how thin and in shape my dogs are and the scars on some of my dogs and the fact that I own tread mills, break sticks, breeding stands, and more than 10 dogs could qualify me as a dog fighter.......... Am I? Of course not but someone who does not know me could make that snap decision. See our point?
> 
> And for you to think that your pit bull problem in the shelter is worse in SF than anywhere else in the country is just silly. Every place has an APBT problem after all they are one of the most popular breeds in the US.


:goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Now the dog very well may have been not loved or cared for but the point of Blue Pit Bull Man's comments were just not to be too quicks to judge.


Which is why in my original post, if you read it all, said:

"Now I am not sure that is the case but being that there are so many that do that I am assuming she could be as well."

The verbal auxiliary "could" does not denote that I am judging the owner it simply means what it says and that is a possibility. Nowhere did I state that the dog was abused.



> And for you to think that your pit bull problem in the shelter is worse in SF than anywhere else in the country is just silly. Every place has an APBT problem after all they are one of the most popular breeds in the US.


Where did I say it was worse than other parts of the country? 
I guarantee you it is much worse here than you in NM. Ever hear of Oakland, CA? The murder capital of the U.S. It's here.
We may not be the worst state, although we could very well be, but we are up in the top 5 I am sure.
When you consider this area as well as Los Angeles the numbers are staggering.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Which is why in my original post, if you read it all, said:
> 
> "Now I am not sure that is the case but being that there are so many that do that I am assuming she could be as well."
> 
> ...


WRONG. Lucky for me, its DETROIT! 
U.S. 'Murder Capital' a Tricky Figure - ABC News


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*murder capitol*

I think New Orleans got y'all beat....is it something to brag about? It is a shame!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> I think New Orleans got y'all beat....is it something to brag about? It is a shame!


Read the article I posted. And no, it isnt something to brag about. But, if someone is going to state a fact, they better make sure its a fact.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> WRONG. Lucky for me, its DETROIT!
> U.S. 'Murder Capital' a Tricky Figure - ABC News


Maybe not this year but in the past years Oakland, CA was the worst.

Oakland had 93 reported murders in 2005 and in 2006 it had 145

Also, this thread was about APBT's which are not legal to own in Detroit. 
How about your part of MI? Are they legal there?


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I always call Animal Control here in GA because,I am sick and tired of seeing road kill all the time.The problem in Dekalb County is Pitbulls are put down, where can they go? I cant take any home I am renting and I already have two Pitbulls.If I could have it my way I would love to have a rescue..


----------

